# Meet-up, Colorado Springs, April 7?



## RVsForFun (Mar 23, 2007)

UPDATE: How about a meeting in Colorado Springs, CO, Saturday April 14? The 7th is Easter, sorry, we should move this. 

Please post if you can make it (tells me the number of people) and what time you can meet. If you're traveling that day, we wom't make the meeting too early.

Some people have expressed interest in either a coffee shop or outdoors place to actually take photos. We can do both. I was hoping attendees would bring samples of their work to show others. I was also assuming it would start around 10:00am, break for lunch, then go outdoors and maybe take some photos of local landmarks (Pike's Peak, Garden of the Gods, Air Force Academy chapel, etc.). 

Please post if you're interested and what you'd like to do. I'll be happy to co-ordinate the meeting if that helps.


----------



## ashfordphoto (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm up for anytime and can make it.  I might bring my wife - depending on how she feels.  I definitely think a meeting someplace and then heading outdoors to take some pics would be fun, and the samples idea is great.  So, we should meet someplace with some tablespace to show what we have.

I'm really up for anything, really - but being new to photography I'd definitely like to go out and see other photographers at work.


----------



## RVsForFun (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry, the original date of April 7 is Easter weekend, we need to move it to the next weekend. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## astrostu (Mar 23, 2007)

Put me down as a probably/maybe/perhaps ...?

I'd be driving from Westminster, CO, about 90 minutes away, so if we could meet in Northern CO Springs, that'd be great.  As to whether I come, it'd really depend on how much homework I have, which is why I'm non-committal at the moment.


----------



## RVsForFun (Mar 25, 2007)

Would 10:00am on April 14 (Saturday) be a good starting time? This would allow for out-of-towners. I'm also thinking of maybe a restaurant near I-25 on the North end of town, maybe one with a private room. Places like IHOP will be too busy to give us a room so I'll have to get a commitment from as many people who want to attend ASAP. If we can't get a meeting room we can at least get a large table. Please PM me or post here if you think you can make an April 14 meeting in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Frizbe (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds good to me. I would be treking down to the Springs that night with the VW group anyway, so now I'll just be able to stay down therre.

EDIT:
Also maybe if some more Denver people would be willing to go down, maybe we could meet at the Pepsi Center Conoco and trek together. As I would have NFI where I was going in the Springs.


----------



## RVsForFun (Mar 26, 2007)

If I'm going to reserve a room (if possible) at a restaurant, I'll need fairly reliable numbers in order to convice the manager to give me some space on a Saturday morning. Please PM me or post here if you plan on coming. We may need to switch to a library if large numbers show up.


----------

